# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Problme de lecture d'un fichier XML d'InfoPath

## snadus

Je suis en train de crer un programme qui me permettra de lire des rsultats d'un sondage fais  l'aide d'un formulaire InfoPath. J'ai cr mon formulaire et un fichier XML de sauvegarde de mes rponses. Quand j'essaye de le lire, je ne trouve que l'lment racine et c'est tout.
Si quelqu'un sait comment y remdier, dites le moi.

----------


## g_rare

> J'ai cr mon formulaire et un fichier XML de sauvegarde de mes rponses. Quand j'essaye de le lire, je ne trouve que l'lment racine et c'est tout.


Quelle API XML utilises-tu (JDOM, SAX...) ?

----------


## snadus

J'utilise la bibliothque JDOM et je l'ouvre avec la mthode SaxBuilder

Voici mon code d'ouverture du fichier

_SAXBuilder sxb = new SAXBuilder();
document = sxb.build(new File("c:/FormTest.xml"));
_

----------


## g_rare

```

```

 :;):

----------


## snadus

Je l'ai fait mais impossible de trouver le moindre lment. Quand je l'ouvre avec XMLSPY, j'ai tous mes lments avec la hirarchie et les valeurs.

----------


## g_rare

Si tu arrives bien  ouvrir le bon fichier (pas d'exception de lance), alors teste <<sur le web>> si ta struture XML est "valide" : car peut-tre que XMLSPY reformat un mauvais XML en bon XML de lui-mme...

----------


## snadus

C'est bon maintenant, j'ai fait une magouille et ca fonctionne

----------


## g_rare

Penser au tag  !

----------

